# Anyone know where to get IV bags



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

I want to use a few filled with different types of drinks as embalming fluid for my morgue/funeral themed party...any ideas?


----------



## sheamiyake (Jul 17, 2011)

You can buy them online even eBay it think. You could check your local hospitals they could get rid of ones that have never been used also


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

How many do you need??


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Hospital supply place like Henry Schien?


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Jenscat5 I'm looking for 3 to 5....do you have any for sale?


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

marigolddesigns said:


> Jenscat5 I'm looking for 3 to 5....do you have any for sale?


My cat gets Sub-Q fluids & I've been saving the empty bags for future Halloween displays. They are "used" obviously, but empty & there is no "cap" etc to seal the end - it's an open hole where the line went in. So you'd need to come up with some way to close it up (silicone caulk?). 

I'll take a pic of one when I get home tonite & post it as there is writing on the bag on 1 side....

If you only need 3-5 you can have them & they are flat so they'd fit in a large envelope.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

OK sorry for the delay, here are pics of the bags....

Front, shows the writing....










Back, you can see the writing from the back side:


----------

